
Google won’t remove Saudi app that lets men track women - smsm42
https://nypost.com/2019/03/04/google-wont-remove-saudi-app-that-lets-men-track-women/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19291458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19291458)

